# HSG



## MrsGorilla

Hi ladies,

I'm due to go to the fertility clinic at my hospital in January, and the nurse I spoke to said she will arrange for me to have an HSG...

I've Googled it (baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaddddddd idea - why oh why do I do that??   ) and am now, not to put too fine a point on it, terrified. 

So, I was wondering if any HSG veterans out there could give some advice or tips or a heads-up of what to really expect?

Thank you


----------



## My Son is My World

Hello
I had a hsg as part of our journey and i can honestly say it wasn't bad. I had about 30seconds of period cramping when they pumped the dye in but other than that it was pretty painless, just make sure you take 2 x ibuprofens about an hour before you have it.
Oh and don't read google! Remember that people only tend to write about an experience if it was bad so you don't get to hear about the thousands of woman whose hsgs were fine.
Hipe that helps! Xx


----------



## melbg

Mine was pretty bad (don't stop reading just yet!) I was so nervous I forgot to take any painkillers beforehand, stupid! The cramps were only while the procedure was happening, for about a minute. Try to watch the screen to take your mind off it, and if a nurse offers a hand to squeeze, take it lol 

I walked out of the room fine, I smiled at the next lady who was waiting (I was told to so I wouldn't scare her) the pain went with the ibuprofen I took when I got home, it was a loooong bus ride back. I was tender for about a week afterwards but no worse than af pains, it just went on for longer. Both tubes were open but i've since had a laparoscopy which diagnosed endometriosis so probably that caused some of the pain. I would take another 10 hsg's one after another than another laparoscopy! 

Take heart, you have much more chance of it being ok, as pp said you tend to only get the bad stuff on google. I'd rather go in for something like this knowing the worst case scenario and finding out it's not so bad. And best case scenario, you get pregnant soon after and get to experience labour 

I really hope it goes ok for you! X


----------



## MrsGorilla

Thank you both   i will make sure to take my ibuprofen beforehand! Do you think its a test worth taking a day off for? I work at the hospital where I'll be having it done, so could go straight back to work after...but I'm wondering if all you wanted to do after was curl up somewhere comfy??


----------



## My Son is My World

My hsg was at lunchtime so i took the afternoon off. I had some af like aches so it was nice to be able to come home and lie on the sofa with a hot water bottle (and chocolate!!!) xx


----------



## melbg

Mine was in the early afternoon so didn't go back to work. I was feeling sorry for myself though, I think it was when I really realised we might need help, although I didn't think i'd still be waiting more than a year later! But life is what it is, some people need help to get pregnant and i'm one of them 

Hoping you'll be one of the lucky ones who get preggo naturally soon after! X


----------



## kincowie

I had an HSG in August and it really wasn't all that bad. Setting up the equipment took longer than the actual procedure. I was given antibiotics beforehand to prevent infection. The nurse stayed with me throughout and the radiologist explained everything really well. He even showed me the screen and told me that the dye had gone through both tubes. 

Some women get cramping when the dye goes in others don't. I was lucky enough to not have any pain at all and I'd forgotten to take my painkillers! I had mine in the morning and went straight to work afterwards but it all depends on how you feel. My top tip would be to take sanitary towels with you as you will get some spotting afterwards and you will probably be offered the giant towels by the nurse! Also, don't be afraid to ask questions if you are unsure of anything.


----------



## foxglove

Hi - I was lucky and didn't feel any pain at all. I did take ibruprofen before so that may have masked it. I had mine in the afternoon and didn't need to go back to work. It was a bit like a smear that lasted a little longer. Everyone's pain threshold is so different so go with what you think. I hope it goes ok x


----------



## Mozzy

Hi 

I was told today the same thing that I need to have a HSG done, I too have googled it and was petrified as to what it said!

Hopefully it won’t be too bad, I know it needs to be done but I’m really struggling with the idea of it.

They also told me today that they need to re-do all my tests again as the hospital didn’t send my results correctly to the fertility specialists this has really upset me as now I am having to go through all the invasive procedures again. Hopefully it will be worth it. They are also going to start me on Provera next week.


----------



## MrsGorilla

Hi Mozzy,

How annoying about your test results - youd've thought that wouldn't be too difficult to get right, hey?

Have you been given a date for your HSG? Mine is next Monday afternoon...the fertility nurse was really good when I said I was nervous about it, and understood when I said it seemed silly to get a bit nervous about that test when, compared to the ultimate aim of actually having a baby it's nothing! She said that having a baby, while hard work and painful, is natural. Having dye pumped through your lady bits..well, that's not so natural!! And that's why it makes us feel a bit funny to think about.

Good luck for your test, and I hope your hospital get their act together soon!


----------



## Mozzy

Hi Claireianne 

No I haven’t been given a date yet for the HSG they want me to have a baseline scan done next Tues and then a week on Friday take the Provera, once on the Provera I have to book in for my HSG and a lot of blood tests along with some swab testing. 
I really hope your HSG goes well on Monday I will be thinking about you! It sounds like you really have had a lovely nurse I hope mine is as understanding as yours. Take care hopefully all this discomfort will be worth it! togetherhug.gifyours


----------



## coucou2009

Had the test. It was not pleasant nor was it bad. If you your tubes are free and clear, the liquid runs straight out of you and you just have some cramping pains but nothing major. If you do have a tube or two that is blocked, I think that is when it is painful because the liquid can not run freely through. If you have an experienced doctor or techinician do this, it should go fine. Make sure that you are not pregnant though. I had to do a pregnancy test beforehand. I also had to take a precautionary antibiotic beforehand as well.

Bring a maxi pad after because you will drip, it sort of reminded me of something oily. Good luck!


----------



## Mozzy

Thank you for your  honest reply as I keep looking on google and for some it says it’s the worse pain ever and for others they say it’s no different to having a smear done.

I will take a pad with me as I have heard that you drip out the liquid. Yeah it said in my letter that you have to take a pregnancy test before having it done as its dangerous to the baby. Would you recommend taking any pain killers beforehand? I just keep telling myself it will all be worth it.


----------



## coucou2009

Mozzy, 
I did not take a pain killer just the antibiotic that was prescribed. I would ask your clinic maybe if you should take anything. It should be just fine and usually they will know right then and there if a tube is blocked. Good luck


----------



## Mozzy

Thank you  coucou2009! I will do, you've really helped I was feeling really nervous about it all! 

I will check when I ring up if I need to take any pain killers before hand but like you said I should be ok. That's great about the results I hope they do tell me there and then as that would be great if they do.


----------



## coucou2009

Good luck Mozzy. I was just told preliminary results ie, the dye ran through just fine meaning your tubes are open. We discussed more at length with the specialist  what all the tests meant maybe two weeks later. I am in Brussels living so my impression is that things move much faster over here. In any case good luck tomorrow. I was so nervous but found the anticipation worse than the actual test


----------



## starfish2013

Good luck both of you, hope it goes quickly and painlessly for you. 

I had it done a few months ago and just to let you know honestly, it did hurt badly but the pain was only for about 5 seconds and then it was over. It felt like intense pressure from the inside so it felt a bit bizarre as haven't felt that kind of pain before. The good news is that it doesn't last long! Just make sure you take your painkillers. Had the afternoon off afterwards as well to chill out on the sofa. 

Foxglove is right though.. I have a low pain threshold so might have felt more pain than others would.

Good luck!


----------



## Mozzy

Thank you, you are all so lovely  I'll let you know how I get on but your right I think the thinking about it is the worse part once I'm there I'm pretty sure I'll just get on with it. Xx


----------



## MrsGorilla

OMG HSG is now the day after tomorrow...this has come round very quickly. I'm panicking now - I think because it's the first of the "invasive" things to do, you know? Seeing as we have not met our consultant yet, it feels like the proper beginning of....EVERYTHING!

Going a little crazy here, just trying to remind myself it's one xray...it's not an entire cycle of IVF in one go...just one thing. One step at a time - that's the way to cope, I guess.

Think I need a cup of tea and to go take some deep breaths!


----------



## Mozzy

Claireianne just keep thinking it will be all worth it. I'm not looking forward to invasive bit  either but honestly it will be worth it. It's exiting that it's the start of everything for you and just try to focus on that. It shouldn't last long just think your somewhere else while it's taking place and that the Dr who will be doing it does them regularly so they know what they are doing. Good luck I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## MrsGorilla

Thanks Mozzy 

Have had one of those weekends where everything gets very overwhelming, you know?
Thankfully DH is allowed in with me - I don't think I could go in there without him!

I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Mozzy

Your more than welcome I get like that often so I know how you feel. That's really good that he's allowed in there with you it will be great to have his support. 
Yes please do let me know how it goes. fingers crossed it will be ok for you but to be honest I think you will be great. Take care sending a cuddle xxx


----------



## MrsGorilla

Ladies - I survived!  

So, here is how it went for me. I turned up on time, but had to wait about 45 minutes as there was a little girl in front of me who had to have an emergency scan - totally did not mind (obviously) but I must admit it did not help the nerves.

The lovely nurse came to see me when it was time for me to go in. I'd had my antibiotic and 2 ibuprofen at 2pm, and then was called in at about 3.30 (should've been 2.45). I'd also had regular sprays of Rescue Remedy throughout the day, with a few extra squirts not long before going in. I changed into a rather fetching blue gown, and then went into the room. Unfortunately DH wasn't allowed in with me, but by then I just wanted it all over with (and felt a little sleepy from the Rescue Remedy!) and didn't mind too much. (I think if I'd been really anxious they would have let him in though.) 

I went into the room and there was the nurse and a doctor. I sat on a bed, and they went through my name, date of birth, address, cycle day and if I'd done a pregnancy test that morning. I did say to them I was nervous (although they could tell - whenever I am nervous/stressed/have been drinking (!) I go all red and blotchy on my chest and neck) and they were really good. The doctor explained what he was going to do, and did say that if there was any blockage he might have to inject more dye which could feel crampy and heavy in my tummy. (He also gave me a pep talk about SSR and an amazing conference he'd been to about it, and what they can do now, which made me feel a bit more cared for - he'd listened when I was talking to the nurse about me and DH, and wanted to make me feel a bit better.) Then the nurse asked me to lie down, and the doctor got himself ready. Then the nurse taped a paperclip (high-tech, right) onto my left side on my bikini area - she explained this would show up on the pictures so we'd know that was my left. Then I "adopted the position" and the doctor covered me with a blue cloth think with a bit cut out so he could get to where he needed to be. Next bit was a bit, well, rough. He cleaned me down there, and wiped me 3 times - he did not have much of a lightness of touch, I must say! Next bit was the speculum - cold, but okay. He had to fiddle around a  bit, which was a bit uncomfortable - the nurse explained they have to get it in just the right place so they can see the cervix properly. I kept tensing up, and I could feel that made it a little tighter down there, and there were a couple of "ooh's" from me, but as soon as I took a couple of breaths I relaxed and he got the right place. Then came the catheter - the nurse was very good and said "now comes the catheter" and that did cause a little pinch - less than the scratch of a blood test, I would say. (Much less uncomfortable than the rather unceremonious wiping at the beginning!) I did say "ooh" again, but I think I was so expecting it to hurt that I had all this anxiety and tension and I had to let it out somehow! Then they blew up a little balloon inside to keep the catheter in place - this was a bit strange, and did give me a twinge which made me say "ow" and my leg twitched out and I nearly kicked the doctor in the face!! The nurse laughed a bit and said "you are allowed to say ow, it's ok" so I said it a few more times, jut for good measure, even though it didn't really hurt, just felt a bit "full". Then came the dye - I really braced myself for this, I've read too much on Google... - I was looking at the screen, and by the time the nurse said "here comes the dye" I could already see my uterus and tubes! Weird, but cool. It didn't hurt, there was no big pressure or anything like that - I don't know if looking at the screen took my mind off if there was any pressure, but I can definitely say there was no pain. Then that was it, speculum catheter and (deflated!) balloon all out with a "plop" sound, which felt a bit weird (but not painful) - I must've screwed my face up because the nurse said "yeah, I don't like that bit either". Then I sat up, they checked I wasn't about to faint, and they handed me the biggest sanitary towel I have ever seen in my life! The doctor said all looks great, I am "normal" - or at least that bit of me is, he said, and I was off to get changed!

I don't know how long I was in there, but the actual start to finish from speculum in to speculum out was so short, I'd say 2 minutes.

Apologies for huge post, but I know I had got myself in such a panic and a state about it, it was horrible. I really do not want another woman to feel like that. 

Good luck to all the ladies who have to have this. It's horrible to think about, horrible to wait for, but I can 100% say that if I had to choose between having that done again or having a blood test, I would choose the HSG!

It's now 6pm, and I can feel some mild cramping - if it was period cramps I wouldn't bother with any painkillers, but I'm going to have a couple of ibuprofen in case it does get a little more crampy.

Huge good luck and hugs to all the ladies waiting for their HSG. Mozzy, you'll get through yours absolutely brilliantly


----------



## Mozzy

Claireianne thank you for writing this honestly it's made me feel a million times better about having it done. So pleased it went well for you and that your normal yay!! Hope you get plenty of rest now you deserve it!! Take care xxx


----------



## xnatillyx

I had an HSG myself last Monday afternoon. It was horrible , i have never had an invasive procedure before and i was traumatized at the though of putting on one of those gowns and that was before the hsg. It's not just the pain but psychologically it is tough. All i could think was how unfair it is i have to go through this and IUI and IVF is a similar kind of procedure and i am bound to need those so i guess i have to get over it. Even a week later occasionally i still think about it , i had mild cramps afterwards but only for 20 minutes. I did feel really faint though and during the walk to the outside of the hospital i have come the closest i ever have to passing out , that was more scary than the hsg. I am still waiting for my results , but that seems a pattern. I was never told about my ultrasound and a month later i had to go to the doctors to find out , i will probably have to wait till my next consultant appointment which should be in a month or 2.


----------



## aRainbow

Thank you clairerianne for such a good a good explanation of a HSG! I suppose this will be my next step. Feel much better after reading your post xx


----------



## MrsGorilla

Good luck aRainbow with your HSG - it's a big first step  
xnatillyx, I am so sorry that you had a bad experience with your HSG - I hope that you have had a good result from it, to make up a little for your bad experience.


----------



## Mozzy

Clairerianne thank you so much for posting your experience of your hsg, I went today for mine and I really don't think I could have gone through it without reading about your experience! It really was as you described thank you so much!! 

 

Xxx


----------



## MrsGorilla

Woooooooooooooo!!    Go Mozzy, Go Mozzy, Go Mozzy!!


----------



## aRainbow

clairerianne said:


> Good luck aRainbow with your HSG - it's a big first step
> xnatillyx, I am so sorry that you had a bad experience with your HSG - I hope that you have had a good result from it, to make up a little for your bad experience.


Got mine next friday eek!!


----------



## Mozzy

Good luck arainbow! I'm sure it will go ok for you. Just think it's the next step to getting what you want. 

Xxx


----------



## MrsGorilla

You can do it arainbow!


----------



## aRainbow

Thanks Mozzy and Clairerianne. Little nervous but i'm a soldier haha   Fiance in work so Mamma is coming with me. Will I be ok for retail therapy afterwards do you think? x


----------



## Mozzy

I was so hopefully you will be   in fact i went straight to the pub and ordered a large glass of wine and some dinner then went for retail therapy , it was later in the evening that the cramps started for me, a good few hours after the procedure. I would say you will be fine to go shopping afterwards, but each person is different.


----------



## aRainbow

Yessssssss!! I think I will treat myself (in Topshop of course!) after the HSG because I have booked the day off work! Kind of looking forward to it now haha


----------



## Mozzy

hahaha I was the same- about the looking forward to after bit! i had the whole day planned  ,  I took the day off too i think its best to be honest with you. Go on girl get some shopping done! I love topshop you will have to let me know what you get! 

Only thing is you might need a shower or a bath after, i know i did as the dye went everywhere so we called at home just briefly before heading to the pub!


----------



## MrsGorilla

Oooh yeah deffo for the shower, or at least a few baby wipes if home's a bit far 
I did retail therapy too - in Tesco, lol. How very rock and roll!


----------



## Mozzy

Tesco still counts as shopping!   lol 

Us girls and shopping any excuse and all that lol


----------



## aRainbow

Hospital is 20 miles from where I live so will have to see how I get on - will make sure i don't try any clothes on when shopping haha!


----------



## Mozzy

Just take some wipes with you then in that case as honestly you will need them, all they gave me was a bath towel which was obviously dry and i was like what i am going to do with that lol it just stuck to me lol, good job i took some washlets with me for me to use. (made the car journey home that little more comfortable)

I had to have 4 procedures done so admittedly i had a lot more dye to clean up than most - sorry for the too much information!

If you take some wipes with you i can't see why you won't be able to  try clothes on as you'll feel so much better


----------



## MrsGorilla

Hi aRainbow, how did you get on?


----------



## aRainbow

Thank you for advice Mozzy - I will go with baby wipes. How much dye do they pump inside? How come you had four procedures?  

Clairerianne - it's not until this friday! Eek! Xxx


----------



## Mozzy

Your welcome    you'll do great! You must let me how you get on and of course how you get on shopping!! 

I had to have four done as he couldn't find my womb. I have a very tilted one (typical me  ) I had to roll over then roll the other way, he tried various instruments and lots of dye, one instrument  had hook on the end to pull my womb into the "normal" position.... All I can say is ouch lol  but normally it's a 7 min procedure with a tiny amount of dye. 

Xxxx


----------



## aRainbow

Oh I will do  

Omg that sounds horrific?    poor you    I was scanned the other day and was told my womb looks normal - which is a first for me! Your situation sounds really similar to mine; age,  perfect partner, pcos, thyroid....does your head in all of this doesnt it?!? Xx


----------



## Mozzy

I thought we were  really similar   if you want to pm anytime your more than welcome to as our treatment plans may be similar. Your right though it does do your head in.  

That's great though about yours being normal! On Friday you'll be in and out no probs. 

I hope your having a great weekend 

Xxxx


----------



## MrsGorilla

Ah, sorry aRainbow, i got a bit ahead of myself. Hmm, next Friday...will that be payday? Proper shopping trip if it is!


----------



## Mozzy

Claireianne how are you? Have you got any more appointments due? Have you started treatment yet? I hope you are ok 

Xxxx


----------



## MrsGorilla

I'm good Mozzy, hope you are too. Start down-regging on 27th of March!! (As long as DH's PESA goes well on the 24th...) Eeeek!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mozzy

That's fab news!!!    not long to go until then at all!!  You must let me know how you get on!


----------



## aRainbow

Mozzy we are so similar! Are you going to do clomid first? 

Clairerianne yep you're right...pay day! Best day to have HSG on I think!! Not going to have a massive blow out though...got a wedding to save up for. Good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## Mozzy

yeah  sounds like we are on a very similar, if not the same treatment plan. 

I'm just waiting for my next appointment now, to get going... its taking so long we have been put on a waiting list to see the prof but i don't think we will get to see him until early April at the earliest. I really hope things don't take this long for you.

ooohhh a good pay day shop can't beat it!  

xxxx


----------



## stelmat

Thank you to those who have shared stories.  I've got to book in for a hsg and the thing I hate the most is not knowing what will happen so this thread has been brilliant.


----------



## MrsGorilla

Hi Stelmat 

Me too - not knowing, for some, is the best way to go, but I prefer to know every single detail! Preparation is key!  

I hope you don't have to wait too long for your HSG, and that it brings you good news


----------



## aRainbow

Hi Stelmat - this thread really helped me to prepare too.

Omg girls I have just realised that pay day isn't until the 28th - doh!!! x


----------



## Mozzy

Hi selmat - This thread really helped me get through mine if it hadn't have been for this thread I've have cried all the way there . I think knowing everything really helps and the info on the internet just wasn't helpful in fact it scared me more.

like claireianne says i hope you don't have to wait too long for it.

aRainbow that's well rubbish!!  i hope you can still go shopping though! 

take care everyone xxx


----------



## stelmat

Thanks all 

I was told to ring up and book for the hsg when I get to day 1, I didn't ask them how long afterwards will they do it?


----------



## Mozzy

Hi Stelmat

They usually perform it between days 6-12 that way it doesn't interfere with ovulation so you can try to conceive naturally. mine was done on day 10.

xxx


----------



## MrsGorilla

Day 10 for me too


----------



## Mozzy

Had to smile at yours being done on day 10 too claireianne   don't know why lol


----------



## aRainbow

Day 11 mine x


----------



## Mozzy

Hope it goes well for you today aRainbow, thinking of you!  

let me know how you get shopping too.

xxx


----------



## happyface12

Hi ladies, 

I’m feeling very nervous about my HSG next Tuesday (day 11). BTW I already had a laparoscopy which showed that I have hydrosalpinx on the right tube. I’m not entirely sure what this scan will reveal.


----------



## aRainbow

Thank you Mozzy...I shopped til I dropped. Surprised there's anything left in liverpool haha

Well girls it's over....thank god! I was terrified and really tense which didn't help with the speculum going in! When they open or secure (or whatever it is they do) the speculum inside it felt horrible and that was the worst bit...I almost passed out   the dye gave me really weird cramping but I just breathed through it..and then it was over in a matter of minutes! So glad it's over with...and my tubes are normal and clear (something normal on me which is a first! ). Was totally fine after it and have just had some very light spotting. 

Good luck happyface - it doesn't take long to do and you'll be totally fine after it xx


----------



## MrsGorilla

Woooooo, yay aRainbow!!!     Hope you treated yourself to something fab  

happyface12, you will do just fine - we're all your average ladies, and we have all survived and lived (and shopped!) to tell the tale  Good luck to you for Tuesday


----------



## Mozzy

Arainbow that's fantastic that you are normal yay  . You did right shopping! I hope you got something nice! 

Happyface12 let us know how you get on I'm sure you will be great though. 

Xxx


----------



## aRainbow

Thanks Clairerianne and Mozzy. I did indeed.  Cleared out mac and topshop haha. Had cramping and lost my appetite last night but feeling fine today. So glad it's over now. Bring on that clomid! Xx


----------



## Mozzy

Ooohh I love mac I cleared them out in Leeds only the other week.  Yeah bring on that clomid!! So happy your feeling great too afterwards I knew you would be fine though. Have a great weekend! 

Xxx


----------



## happyface12

Thanks girls, will keep you posted. 

Hope you enjoying the sunshine...

Lots of positive fertility energy xxx


----------



## happyface12

Good afternoon ladies, 

Just a quick update following on from my HSG scan. I was so scared and tense and the nurse was having problems inserting the catheter in my cervix. In the end, I had to change the position I was in and put my knees backwards and hold them. It was quite uncomfortable but once it was in, it wasn't too bad. I felt crammy afterwards. But the good news is that the dye passed through my tubes and I have got the all clear. I'm shocked and so relieved. It's the best news I have had in a while. Yay..... 

Lots of love xxx


----------



## aRainbow

Well done happyface! That's us both done now! What's your next step? Xx


----------



## aRainbow

Mozzy said:


> Ooohh I love mac I cleared them out in Leeds only the other week. Yeah bring on that clomid!! So happy your feeling great too afterwards I knew you would be fine though. Have a great weekend!
> 
> Xxx


Maybe we'll be clomid cycling together?!


----------



## happyface12

Thank you, aRainbow   

Well, now I have a follow up appointment with the consultant next week to check what I can do about the adhesions that were discovered on my uterus. I want to know if this will affect my chances of conception whether naturally or via IVF. Counting the days for my appointment now. 

What are your plans?


----------



## Mozzy

that's great news happyface  .

I hope your appointment goes well next week for you.  

arainbow maybe we will   you'll have to let me know when your appointment comes through. 

clairerianne how are you ? i hope your doing OK  

xxx


----------



## aRainbow

I will Mozzy. You do the same.  

Happyface good luck at consultant appt. Well now we know that my tubes are clear think I'm going to start clomid. Not sure if my underactive thyroid will need to be levelled out first though so I'm not sure. Next appt is in May so like you, I'm just wishing the time away! xx


----------



## Mozzy

Just a quick post to say I got my letter through today for my appointment it's on the 14th of May!

We could be cycle buddies aRainbow   

Happyface I hope you are ok.


----------



## MrsGorilla

Great news Mozzy!! Yay!
so lovely to see the support on this thread


----------



## Mozzy

Thank you claireianne I'm so happy about it! 

How are you? Is everything going ok?

Xxxxx


----------



## aRainbow

Amazing Mozzy!  You're a week after me. Not long to go now!! Xx


----------



## happyface12

Hi ARainbow and Mozzarella,  hope you are good.Whoo hoo Mozzy that's fab news. 
Count down to 14th May..... 

My appointment went really well and consultant given me the all clear and will be prescribing me Clomid to boost up my fertility too. 

So here's some positive hugs to you both xxxxx


----------



## MrsRL

Hi everyone. I'm so pleased to come across this thread. I was told at our first appointment with the consultant that I need to have a hsg and to call on the first day of my period. I have since terrified myself by stupidly googling the procedure and reading horror stories! This thread has really started to put my mind at ease! I have only had blood tests so far. I have got to have more blood tests, the hsg and also an ultrasound scan. I have had the letter for the scan and that is at the end of this month. Do you think I should wait until next month for the hsg or can you have them close together? I will most likely be away when the hsg would take place anyway but I might phone and ask.

I am also thinking of putting the ivf treatment if we decide to go ahead off until after I have finished the Uni course I'm doing as it's stressful enough as it is alongside a stressful job. Does anyone know if I would have to do all the tests again or just the blood test? I'm so glad I've found this forum


----------

